# Stolt tanker hit by explosion in Persian Gulf



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

...............apparently she is “sinking” and v/l has been abandoned although still one crew member missing. 
Not "pirate" related, onboard incident.
here is the link:-
http://www.platts.com/RSSFeedDetailedNews/RSSFeed/Shipping/8062935


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

USS John Paul Jones Rescues Crew from Burning Stolt Tanker 
here are some Images.
http://gcaptain.com/john-paul-jones-rescues-crew-burning/?42432


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice salvage job for somebody.


----------

